
U.S. Reels Toward Meat Shortages and the World May Be Next - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-24/meat-threats-grow-with-first-brazil-shutdown-u-s-turkey-halt
======
mytailorisrich
On the other hand, the meat consumption in the US, and most Western countries,
is huge and beyond healthy, and probably sustainable, levels.

So a "shortage" isn't bad per se, but it does highlight massive problems in
the economy.

------
popped
Silver lining to this COVID tragedy

